# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  مشکل با نصب نرم افزار بر روی genymotion

## afshinhd

گوشی اس 4 گرفتم. گوشی هم بالا میاد ولی نمیتونم روش برنامه نصب کنم

----------


## saeed_g21

چی میگه؟

منابع ناشناس رو در تنظیمات بخش امنیت فعال کردی ؟

----------


## afshinhd

مثلا من واتس اپو نصب کردم ولی لاین ارور میده.
متن ارور:
an error occured while deploying a file.
   INSTAL_FAILED_CPU_ABI_INCOMPATIBLE

----------


## afshinhd

اهای یکی کمک کنه

----------


## hamedjj

رو گوشی نصب نمیشه یا genymotion

----------


## afshinhd

رو جنی موشن. بعضیا نصب میشن و بعضیا نمیشن

----------


## abbasalim

شاید اسم برنامه فارسیه یا حروف خاصی توشه تغییر نامش بده

----------


## afshinhd

نه اسمشم فارسی کردم نشد

----------


## afshinhd

ببخشید اسمشم انگلیسی نوشتم نشد

----------


## afshinhd

help me..........

----------


## hamedjj

> مثلا من واتس اپو نصب کردم ولی لاین ارور میده.
> متن ارور:
> an error occured while deploying a file.
>    INSTAL_FAILED_CPU_ABI_INCOMPATIBLE


این ارور را تو نت سرچ کردم چیزی دستگیرم نشد
تو سایت genymotion هم دیدم چیزی پیدا نکردم

----------


## #root#

هر چی هست از متن خطا معلومه که با cpu مشکل داره (از این چیزا سردرنمیارم ولی ارتباطی به معماری cpu و اینجور چیزا داره و اون برنامه نیازه به یه چیز خاصی داره  :گیج: ) ، یعنی بعضی برنامه ها و بازی ها رو نمیشه تو genymotion نصب کرد و فقط میشه رو گوشی نصب کرد.
خلاصه آب در هاون نکوب  :شیطان:

----------


## afshinhd

یعنی واقعا این همه برنامه نویس نمیدونن چه خبره؟

----------


## rubiks.kde

دوست عزیز برنامه مورد نظر یه قسمت native داره که اون تنها برای پردازنده های arm کامپایل شده در حالی که جنی موشن روی معماری x86 در حال اجرا هست.
برنامه مورد نظر اگه lib های x86 رو داشته باشه قابل اجرا روی جنی موشن خواهد بود.به همین خاطر داره خطای INSTAL_FAILED_CPU_ABI_INCOMPATIBLE میده

----------


## afshinhd

ممنون خدا خیرت بده

----------


## hamedjj

*یه راه آسان برای نصب فایل apk در genymotion*


 سلام ... یه راه آسون برای نصب فایل های apk بر روی جنی موشن که خودم استفاده میکنم را براتون میزارم شاید بدردتون بخوره 
البته نمیدونم این روش در انجمن گفته شد یا نه
 اول باید از یکی از سرویس ها مانند dropbox و googleDrive و icloud و .... استفاده کنید. (من dropbox را پیشنهاد میکنم)
 فایل apk را درون پوشه dropbox خود کپی کنید تا sync شود.
 بعد وارد genymotion شوید وارد مارکت بازار (اگر نصب دارید) یا گوگل پلی شوید و برنامه موبایل dropbox را دانلود و نصب کنید.
 وارد برنامه dropbox موبایل شوید و وارد حساب کاربری خود شوید.
 بعد از وارد شدن همان لحظه فایل ها در گوشی شما sync میشوند که میتونید بر روی فایل apk کلیک کنید و نصب کنید.
 فقط یه مشکلی داره اینه که اگر فایل های دیگه هم توی dropbox خود دارید ، آنها هم باهاش sync میشوند که بهتره از یه سرویسی که ازش استفاده نمیکنید ، استفاده کنید

 به همین سادگی .... به همین خوشمزگی

----------


## haniiii

> *یه راه آسان برای نصب فایل apk در genymotion*
> 
> 
>  سلام ... یه راه آسون برای نصب فایل های apk بر روی جنی موشن که خودم استفاده میکنم را براتون میزارم شاید بدردتون بخوره 
> البته نمیدونم این روش در انجمن گفته شد یا نه
>  اول باید از یکی از سرویس ها مانند dropbox و googleDrive و icloud و .... استفاده کنید. (من dropbox را پیشنهاد میکنم)
>  فایل apk را درون پوشه dropbox خود کپی کنید تا sync شود.
>  بعد وارد genymotion شوید وارد مارکت بازار (اگر نصب دارید) یا گوگل پلی شوید و برنامه موبایل dropbox را دانلود و نصب کنید.
>  وارد برنامه dropbox موبایل شوید و وارد حساب کاربری خود شوید.
> ...


فایل apk رو با drag & drop داخل صفحه گوشی میتونی نصب کنی ... برای چی اینکارا رو دیگه انجام بدیم ؟

----------


## hamedjj

> فایل apk رو با drag & drop داخل صفحه گوشی میتونی نصب کنی ... برای چی اینکارا رو دیگه انجام بدیم ؟


خوب حالا اون apk که داری یا از اینترنت دانلود کردی را میخوای تو گوشیت هم بریزی .... وقتی تو dropbox سیستم sync شد همون لحظه تو گوشیت هم sync میشه و دیگه نیازی به کابل و این چیزا نیست ... اینم خوبی این روش

----------


## hamedjj

یه مشکلی با جنی موشن که من خیلی وقته دارم  اینه که وقتی چند بار برنامه ای را باهاش Run میگیری یا کلا چند تا برنامه  را باز میکنی ... برای دفعه های سوم و چهارم وقتی برنامه ای باز میشه  ناگهان صفحه جنی سیاه میشه و دیگه کاری نمیشه کرد
 باید back بزنی بیا رو صفحه home ولی باز هم برنامه ای باز کنی صفحه سیاه میشه
 تمام آموزش های استاد و سایت و ورژن A.L.U را امتحان کردم این درست نشد
 کسی این مشکل را نداره یا فقط من دارم ؟؟ ....

----------


## poorman

منم این مشکل تا حالا برام پیش اومده، زیاد نبوده اما پیش اومده

اگر زیاد توی برنامه ای که این مشکل براش پیش میاد بمونم یهو genymotion هنگ میکنه و میپره بیرون

نفهمیدم مشکل از کجاست

در کل genymotion با اینکه خیلی خوبه، اما یک سری باگ های کوچیک داره

----------


## dasssnj

اون برنامه ی Andy چی شد؟ کسی استفاده نکرده؟

----------


## c0mmander

یک شبیه ساز arm داره برای این جنیموشن فکر کنم با اون مشکلات خیلی از برنامه های که با arm کامپایل شدن حل بشه.




> اون برنامه ی Andy چی شد؟ کسی استفاده نکرده؟


من رفتم دنبالش به نظرم زیاد سریع نبود و هی میومد بیرون فکر کنم مشکل از تعداد زیاد شبه ساز ها بود روی سیستم ولی زیاد خوشم نیومد با توجه به حجمش فکر کنم 350 مگ دانلود کردم اما اصلا تفاوت چندانی با استاک نداشت و این موشن خیلی سریع تر بود.
البته سیستم زیاد خوب نیست i5 3210 ولی من خوشم نیومد. بخصوص که اولش همش سیاه بود.

----------


## dasssnj

من avd م اسنپشاتش خرابه هر بار می خوام با اسنپشات بیارم هنگ می کنه.از وقتی نسخه ی جدید گرفتم. جنی موشن هم ندارم . کسی این طوری نشده؟ کمک کنید.

----------


## Erfan-APK

منم همین مشکلو داشتم فک واسه اینه که شبیه سازت فورس کلوز شده بهترین کار اینه که یه دونه جدید بسازی
ولی بیخیال این شو برو بچسب به جنی موشن که کف کنی :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## dasssnj

ده تا جدید ساختم . نشد.

----------


## spiderman200700

از توی VirtualBox یه بار ماشین مجازی ای که مشکل داره رو اجرا کن، احتمالا مشکلش حل میشه

----------


## hamedjj

> از توی VirtualBox یه بار ماشین مجازی ای که مشکل داره رو اجرا کن، احتمالا مشکلش حل میشه


همون اول این کار را کردم ... با این درست نمیشه

----------


## c0mmander

دوستان کسی این روش رو برای نصب arm trnaslation امتحان کرده؟ لینک: http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2528952

----------


## Arashk_royal

> دوست عزیز برنامه مورد نظر یه قسمت native داره که اون تنها برای پردازنده های arm کامپایل شده در حالی که جنی موشن روی معماری x86 در حال اجرا هست.
> برنامه مورد نظر اگه lib های x86 رو داشته باشه قابل اجرا روی جنی موشن خواهد بود.به همین خاطر داره خطای INSTAL_FAILED_CPU_ABI_INCOMPATIBLE میده


سلام دوست عزیز
منم همین مشکل رفیقمون رو دارم 
اما این توضیحاتی که دادید رو متوجه نشدم

لطفا یخورده ساده تر توضیح دهید که بتونم مشکلم رو برطرف کنم
از  این اصطلاحاتی که بیان کردید چیزی متوجه نشدم

----------


## c0mmander

> سلام دوست عزیز منم همین مشکل رفیقمون رو دارم  اما این توضیحاتی که دادید رو متوجه نشدم  لطفا یخورده ساده تر توضیح دهید که بتونم مشکلم رو برطرف کنم از  این اصطلاحاتی که بیان کردید چیزی متوجه نشدم


  برنامه هایی که برای پردازنده x86 در نظر گرفته نشده اند یا صرفا بر اساس Arm یا Arm v7 هستند قابل اجرا بر روی جنی موشن نیستند. برای درک بیشتر موضوع شما فرض کنید برنامه ای برای PC هایی با پردازنده صرفا x64 نوشته شوده باشد. حالا شما میخواهید این برنامه را روی یک سیستم با پردازنده X86 یا همان 32 بیت اجرا کنید. مسلما به دلیل عدم سازگاری با ساختار پردازنده برنامه ارور خواهد داد. برای اندروید و سایر دیوایس های همراه هم به همین صورت هست. این ارور NSTAL_FAILED_CPU_ABI_INCOMPATIBLE بیان کننده این است که موضوع است که برنامه با ساختار X86 سازگار نیست.

----------


## pirroz

سلام من هم این مشکل arm رو دارم و کلافه شدم هر چی بگی برنامه نصب کردم نشد . با توضیحات شما یعنی روی ویندوز 64 بیتی مشکل حل میشه ؟
در غیر اینصورت یه راهی پیدا کنید لطفا .

----------

